# What is WKD??



## Mr.YogiBear (Aug 10, 2017)

when searching the web for puppy classes a few weeks ago, I came across this website: https://www.wkd-uk.com/ and just wanted to know your thoughts. I personally am unsure about it. Professionally trained dogs? They also advertise on pets4homes.... its a good idea I guess... What are your thoughts?


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Mr.YogiBear said:


> when searching the web for puppy classes a few weeks ago, I came across this website: https://www.wkd-uk.com/ and just wanted to know your thoughts. I personally don't like it. Professionally trained dogs? Please! You would not have any bond with it. They probably live in kennels. They also advertise on pets4homes.... I guess it could just be that their website is out of date? What are your thoughts?


I don't have a problem with residential training and have seen it work complete wonders. Obviously however not all trainers are created equal.
I work in veterinary and can tell you that well over half to two thirds of dogs that come in to us are barely trained in any way. Their owns perpetually struggle and if they could have some professional help, everyone would benefit including the dog.

I'd rather see a family without training know how use a GOOD residential trainer than the dog end up being dumped at a rescue or perpetually being left at home and not walked because it pulls on lead, barks etc.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

They chose and buy the dog for you ? have i understood that right . ?

owners have to be trained too, Ive seen an unruly dog sent to training school and come back well trained but within a few weesk resorts to old behaviour .
i would never let my dog go to a boarding training school .


----------



## Mr.YogiBear (Aug 10, 2017)

@kimthecat exactly! Owners need training too! Also, have you seen the ridiculous prices of them?? £3995!? Also, you build a bond when training your dog. Those dogs would have made a bond with the person that trained them, not the buyer (to begin with, at least)


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a friend who used to work at a residential training centre (not this one by the way) I too was very sceptical, but she explained quite well about often they are used by people who are at the end of their tether, who are totally stuck with the dog. the dog stays with the training establisment, gets a good basic grounding, and then the owner comes back and works with them for a few days to help 'train the owner' and hopefully that boost of training helps the owner/dog team move forward together again.


----------



## Mr.YogiBear (Aug 10, 2017)

Tyton said:


> I have a friend who used to work at a residential training centre (not this one by the way) I too was very sceptical, but she explained quite well about often they are used by people who are at the end of their tether, who are totally stuck with the dog. the dog stays with the training establisment, gets a good basic grounding, and then the owner comes back and works with them for a few days to help 'train the owner' and hopefully that boost of training helps the owner/dog team move forward together again.


Thank you tyton  it's just that this bit seems to imply that they have a stock of trained dogs for sale, though I may have mis-interpreted what they mean: https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/search/?keyword=Wkd&results=10&sort=datenew

https://www.wkd-uk.com/dogs-for-sale/


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Mr.YogiBear said:


> @kimthecat exactly! Owners need training too! Also, have you seen the ridiculous prices of them?? £3995!?


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

Mr.YogiBear said:


> Thank you tyton  it's just that this bit seems to imply that they have a stock of trained dogs for sale, though I may have mis-interpreted what they mean: https://www.pets4homes.co.uk/search/?keyword=Wkd&results=10&sort=datenew
> 
> https://www.wkd-uk.com/dogs-for-sale/


I know, wasn't talking about WKD specifically. I don't really see the point in purchasing a 'completed product' - Half the fun of dog ownership is building your bond together; learning together, etc. but was more in response to people saying that all residential training is wrong. I think it does have it's place. To be honest, i've never really heard of purchasing a ready-trained dog as a pet before, but only heard of the concept in terms of working dogs - security dogs for example that are more of a tool than a companion.


----------



## Mr.YogiBear (Aug 10, 2017)

kimthecat said:


>


Ikr


----------



## Mr.YogiBear (Aug 10, 2017)

Tyton said:


> I know, wasn't talking about WKD specifically. I don't really see the point in purchasing a 'completed product' - Half the fun of dog ownership is building your bond together; learning together, etc. but was more in response to people saying that all residential training is wrong. I think it does have it's place. To be honest, i've never really heard of purchasing a ready-trained dog as a pet before, but only heard of the concept in terms of working dogs - security dogs for example that are more of a tool than a companion.


 thank you for explaining 
I'm finding it quite fun going through training with Yogi. I know guide dogs and stuff have their qualifications and stuff before going to their owner, but that's different


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Mr.YogiBear said:


> thank you for explaining
> I'm finding it quite fun going through training with Yogi. I know guide dogs and stuff have their qualifications and stuff before going to their owner, but that's different


I think that what gets forgotten is that many prospective dog owners are incapable of even the most basic of training. 
I'd MUCH rather these sort of owners took on a dog that has already been taught basic manners, appropriate toileting etc because theyre utterly doomed to failure and it's heart breaking watching potentially lovely puppies grow up to be obnoxious, barely handleable little sods that jump up at people, are off lead with no recall, approach every dog they see and ultimately get rehomed because they pee on the carpet and get too powerful for the wife to walk on her own.

Presuming that the training is ethical, there is a thorough hand over for the owners and good after care, I think it's a brilliant idea for many people. I'd happily offer it!

Personally, I love training puppies. They're so excited by everything and willing to learn. I'd hate to miss out on that phase BUT I'm confident in my capacity to train my dogs myself.


----------

